# Westminster Directory of Public Worship



## JML (Sep 11, 2010)

I am looking to purchase a copy of the Westminster Directory of Public Worship. In my search all I have found is this:

Westminster Bookstore - Reformed Books - Low Prices - Flat Fee UPS Shipping - Westminster Directory of Public Worship: Discussed by Mark Dever and Sinclair Ferguson (Paperback) Dever, Mark; Ferguson, Sinclair B. 9781845504274)

I am not looking for a commentary on it. Is this a commentary or is it the directory itself? I am only looking for the directory itself. Can some of my Presbyterian brethren help me out by directing me to where to purchase a copy? If need be, a copy of the entire standards with the directory included would suffice.


----------



## JML (Sep 11, 2010)

Joshua said:


> My suggestion is to purchase Westminster Confession of Faith With Scripture References By: Free Presbyterian Publications, which contains the Confession of Faith (Original), the Catechisms, the Directories for Worship (Public and Family), etc.
> 
> ISBN: 0902506080


 
Thanks Josh. 

Is it this one:

Westminster Confession of Faith


----------



## Andres (Sep 11, 2010)

John Lanier said:


> I am looking to purchase a copy of the Westminster Directory of Public Worship. In my search all I have found is this:
> 
> Westminster Bookstore - Reformed Books - Low Prices - Flat Fee UPS Shipping - Westminster Directory of Public Worship: Discussed by Mark Dever and Sinclair Ferguson (Paperback) Dever, Mark; Ferguson, Sinclair B. 9781845504274)
> 
> I am not looking for a commentary on it. Is this a commentary or is it the directory itself? I am only looking for the directory itself. Can some of my Presbyterian brethren help me out by directing me to where to purchase a copy? If need be, a copy of the entire standards with the directory included would suffice.


 
Its a commentary. I own it. It's a good book though, but doesn't sound like what you're looking for.

*Edit: as another poster has pointed out, I am incorrect in that the actual Directory _is _included in the latter half of the book.


----------



## littlepeople (Sep 11, 2010)

Our church secretary keeps several copies of our standards available for purchase. You may call around in your area to see. I'm sure we're not the only church doing that


----------



## jogri17 (Sep 11, 2010)

Actually this is the directory + the commentary. You get both for a cheaper price in a nice paper back version (very handy to give out... I gave one to a Canadian Reformed Friend and another to my pastor). I think that is Mark Dever's greatest accomplishment outside of promoting Church reform!

---------- Post added at 06:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:32 PM ----------




Andres said:


> John Lanier said:
> 
> 
> > I am looking to purchase a copy of the Westminster Directory of Public Worship. In my search all I have found is this:
> ...


 
Just to repeat myself, sir I believe you are mistaken. In my copy the actual text of the DftPWoG starts on page 71, Ferguson's commentary on page 5, and Dever's piece on preaching on page 39. So, if you do not want to buy the entire standards (though that cloth volume really is a treasure and if you do not have it, you ought to buy it!), this edition is perfectly fine!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 11, 2010)

The directory is online in many places if you don't have to have book form. Otherwise get the FPP edition of the traditional Scottish standards.
The subordinate standards, & other ... - Google Books


----------



## dudley (Sep 11, 2010)

The “Westminster Directory of Public Worship“: Discussed by Mark Dever and Sinclair Ferguson is available in paperback [Mass Market Paperback]

The book concludes with a modern republication of The Westminster Directory of Public Worship

I ordered my copy on Amazon.com It was $9.99. Plus shipping.


----------



## Andres (Sep 11, 2010)

jogri17 said:


> Actually this is the directory + the commentary. You get both for a cheaper price in a nice paper back version (very handy to give out... I gave one to a Canadian Reformed Friend and another to my pastor). I think that is Mark Dever's greatest accomplishment outside of promoting Church reform!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:32 PM ----------
> 
> ...


 
I stand corrected. My apologies, but I just tracked down my copy and our brother J.P. is exactly right. Pretty embarrassing on my part and shows you how much I remember since the first time I read it a year or so ago.


----------

